# golden throne broken



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

whats with that man the golden throne broken what are GW doing man and according to the new rule its unfixable i mean wats gonna happen if the emperor dies the hole unit of imperial guard is gonna go haywire.

if you have any more info plz reply


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

pah, we have had uncountable threads with this in them. It's just there to give humanity a more desperate look, and a better reason to keep fighting. Many think he is already dead, but its debatable as there is no solid evidence either way. Then theres the rumours that he will be reborn as a new emperor, and lead humanity to victory and all that, but the chances of that happening within our lifetimes is rather small, as the desperate situation of the human race is part of what keeps this game in its delicate balance.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Throne broken = the Immortal Emporer might 'die' and be reborn = unifying all the Chapters into a single force = a new SM Codex that covers all SMs everywhere... maybe?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

darklove said:


> Throne broken = the Immortal Emporer might 'die' and be reborn = unifying all the Chapters into a single force = a new SM Codex that covers all SMs everywhere... maybe?


unlikely, they wouldn't have the emperor reborn for the simple fact that he would unite all the Imperium's forces, go on another Great Crusade and generally wipe everything else out. Chances are the still surviving Primarchs will reappear and the Imperium will go kill everyone. I guess they could do this and have a second Heresy, but chances are they won't.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> It's just there to give humanity a more desperate look, and a better reason to keep fighting.


This sums it up perfectly.

Nothing's gonna happen since GW won't move the timeline beyond "41K".


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Fluff'Ead said:


> This sums it up perfectly.
> 
> Nothing's gonna happen since GW won't move the timeline beyond "41K".



Dude, 41K is the years from 41,000 to 42,000. 40K is the years we are in now. That's the years from 40,000 to 41,000. We haven't actually entered the year 41,000 yet; we're up to 40,998.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I think fluff 'ead probably meant 41st millennium.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i dont think bringing the emperor back or even the primarchs would be too much of a imbalance to 40k. the threats against the imperium have been growing and growing and the forces of the imperium are pretty much the same if not worse than the great crusade era. bring super characters back to help the imperium would be a great chance to improve all the imperiums enemy line-up and thuse balance things out again. 
maybe bring emp/primarchs back to combat star god threat, hive minds, daemon prince incursions and even a new tau super character. 
plenty of possibilities, hell they could even create a new threat from outer galaxy thats maybe evil human explorater fleets that have created a super empire and are returning to claim the mother galaxy. 
but overall the paying public want the see them return and its for them to create the dynamic and make everyone happy and make them lots of cash


----------



## yeger (Sep 20, 2008)

if the golden throne fails theres a number of his children who will sacrifice themselfs, there for making a conduit for him to be reborn even stronger then before.after he is reborn the primarch will reunite and launch a brand new crusade.the problem is while hes dead every human could be possesed by a daemon. also while hes dead our psykers wont be able to use any psycic powers.but once hes reborn the psykers will be even stronger and humanity will reunite under then emperor again. so basiclly if they can survive long enough without the emperor then when he comes back they will be even stronger.


----------



## Captain Toal (Sep 17, 2008)

if GW brought the emp and the primarchs back then im sure the traitor primarchs would definately unite and we would have one hell of a war


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

It actually looks like GW is bringing the primarchs backs. Look at all the new news we are getting angron apoc, necrons star gods are becoming super characters, just seeing those 2 they will 99% be releasing the primarchs soon


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

I think he will be more powerful when free of his physical body, he can already traverse the Warp and keep most of the gates between dimensions closed. He is already mentally omnipresent, so if his voice can be sent anywhere and everywhere, the Imperium could have order, efficiency, progress, and hope once more. At least everybody would listen to him.

Broken Golden Throne = GOOD (Beheaded for speaking heresy)


----------



## Wreska (Aug 16, 2008)

Red Geist said:


> I think he will be more powerful when free of his physical body, he can already traverse the Warp and keep most of the gates between dimensions closed. He is already mentally omnipresent, so if his voice can be sent anywhere and everywhere, the Imperium could have order, efficiency, progress, and hope once more. At least everybody would listen to him.
> 
> Broken Golden Throne = GOOD (Beheaded for speaking heresy)



In a German 40k Forum someone wrote that if the emperor died the chaos gods would could hunt him down (Im still reading the whole 40k fluff so i have no idea if thats true) so i think it wouldn't be too good for him to die. I don't know if GW will bring the primarchs into the game but there is already a primarch for chaos in apocalypse battles so there are chances that space marines will get theire own primarchs back too. As for the Emperor i doubt t that we will ever see him in the game... come on GW would have to Bring stuff for every other army out that could be compared with his powers (wanna fight a Chaos god?^^)


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

yeger said:


> if the golden throne fails theres a number of his children who will sacrifice themselfs, there for making a conduit for him to be reborn even stronger then before.after he is reborn the primarch will reunite and launch a brand new crusade.the problem is while hes dead every human could be possesed by a daemon. also while hes dead our psykers wont be able to use any psycic powers.but once hes reborn the psykers will be even stronger and humanity will reunite under then emperor again. so basiclly if they can survive long enough without the emperor then when he comes back they will be even stronger.


Whoa whoa whoa.
Pardon? The Emperor doesnt stop Psykers from being possesed and neither does he enable them to use their powers. 
At least I'm sure he doesnt... Where are you getting this from? But If you are right how do the Eldar use their Psyker powers?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> Pardon? The Emperor doesnt stop Psykers from being possesed and neither does he enable them to use their powers.
> At least I'm sure he doesnt... Where are you getting this from? But If you are right how do the Eldar use their Psyker powers?


I forget the name of it, but are imperial sancioned psychers not soul bonded to the emporer (or whatever it's called) to prevent them being possesed.

This could be what he means. They still call on the power of the warp, but their souls are partially bonded to that of the emporer to diminish the chances of anything going wrong.

It's the same thing that they use to ensure that the navigators can use the Astronomican.

(might be utterly wrong, but I remember something like this - can someone with books in front of them confirm or deny please!)


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you sure that fluff isn't from an older edition? 'Cause I've never heard it before.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Mostly from 4th and 5th edition rulebooks

The Emperor is told to be psychically active, wandering the Warp, keeping 75% of the Daemon portals closed. Before I read this, I thought he was simply in a coma; but he is noted to either not be seen, only heard by daemons or combat them regularly.


----------



## Toa_of_fire9 (Sep 8, 2008)

your right it would be a hell of a war but if GW does bring the emp back then something big would have to happen with all the other races too cause if you look at it GW not just going to stop making other 40k mini's and lose large amounts of money cause some gay wrote in a book saying that the emp killed every other race known. so if the emp does come back all of GW would have to change alot of things like books,mini's and everything to do with 40k for that matter.


----------



## p0b0y (Sep 18, 2008)

In the black library timeline there were psykers before the emperor correct?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Critta said:


> It's the same thing that they use to ensure that the navigators can use the Astronomican.


The astronomican is the light of the Emperor that guides navigators out of the warp. Without it they could still warp travel. They just might end up inside a star

Everyone knows that the Emperor's dead really and its magnus the red using him like a puppet (With strings and all)

Besides, once Dorn gets back to health it'll all be ok


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Dorn yeah! Russ will bring him back to life


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

But Dorn is encased in amber, he's not healing. How did he get wounded? Not to mention he would be missing a hand since the Black Templars have it.

I thought Gulliman was the guy miraculously healing from a poison wound in some time stopping chamber. I'd hate to see any Primarch on the battlefield.
But if they bring any Primarch, a Primarch on the opposite side will arise.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought Dorn was never found, only his right gauntlet (or left I can't remember _that_ clearly). Lord Guilliman is in stasis, and although it is physically impossible, it is rumoured that he is healing.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

ok, how about this for an idea, if the golden throne is broken, what is it that cannot be repaired? from what i've read the emporers body is a rotting carcass attached to the golden throne to keep the emporers body from completly dieing and thus give him an anker to the world. when the emporer faught horus and was criticly injured he was placed in the throne to sustain his life, but what wood happen if he was placed there to keep him from under control! i.e the throne became a prison for him in some way and stopped him from being reborn, and there for becoming more powerful? if this were the case then what wood happen if the emporer was finaly starting to brake free, maybe this wood be the reson for lord gulliman healing, the emporer might be healing him in order to help him.
or i could be completly wrong and have made in idiot of myself here :shok:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

ZARDRA said:


> ok, how about this for an idea, if the golden throne is broken, what is it that cannot be repaired? from what i've read the emporers body is a rotting carcass attached to the golden throne to keep the emporers body from completly dieing and thus give him an anker to the world. when the emporer faught horus and was criticly injured he was placed in the throne to sustain his life, but what wood happen if he was placed there to keep him from under control! i.e the throne became a prison for him in some way and stopped him from being reborn, and there for becoming more powerful? if this were the case then what wood happen if the emporer was finaly starting to brake free, maybe this wood be the reson for lord gulliman healing, the emporer might be healing him in order to help him.
> or i could be completly wrong and have made in idiot of myself here :shok:


thats similar to what i think might have happened. i read somewhere a little story about when the emperor was first placed on the throne that 2 inquisitors wanted him to stay there for fear of the imperium crumbling but 2 thought he needed to be reborn/freed and the story ends with them setting off to start some plan to help the emperor. 
maybe the 2 that wanted him to stay on the throne were either being seduced by chaos or were already working with chaos to stop the emperor at all costs. because tzeentch is supposed to know everything so maybe he knew if the emperor was condemned to the throne forever he would heal and come back more powerful and stop chaos.

with all this business about the throne breaking and GW trying to make the imperium in even more peril i think it lacks imagination on there part. if the throne breaks the imperium will just break into small warbands of systems until the emperor returns. if they wanna make it more interesting then maybe they could bring in russ with the tree of life but inquistion wont let him near emperor. more in fighting, mass religious upheavel, chaos taking advantage and converting more people then maybe the emperor starts to do a few more miracles to convince people of his power and maybe a massive chaos incursion to terra to try and end him once and for all.

would that tickle your lots fancy abit more than the throne isnt working properly?!


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> more in fighting, mass religious upheavel, chaos taking advantage and converting more people
> 
> would that tickle your lots fancy abit more than the throne isnt working properly?!


I like that idea...just like it is happening on Terra now in real life....

...but there will be no emperor to help or abandon us...or wait a minute;

I declare myself EMPEROR OF MANKIND!!!

Seriously; I have no idea where GW wants to go with this "broken throne-story"....it better be good!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

IF the golden throne does happen to fail and the emperor does die and he happens to be reborn and unites humanity bla bla bla then i gaurentee you that the forces of chaos will most definately be united and saunter out of the eye in one huge crusade and final showdown between imperium and chaos.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

whatever happens, the golden throne is damaged beyond the repair of the adeptus mechanicus, but of course very few pwople know that (Only the high lords of Terra) And we can only guess where games workshop will go next with this story. The possibilities are quite literally, endless. There's a lot of stuff you need to consider though, such as the rumour that the eldar have webway gates on Terra, (And that daemons could travel through them which could lead to an epic daemonic assault on Terra itself) That, and, before the Horus heresy, the emperor had anyone who woorshipped him as a god executed (S'pose he was a modest kinda guy) so what's he gonna think when he sees the whole imperium is worshipping him? And also the Emperor has his own personal uber killy dreadnought, but with his unstable condition, he could die the minute they plug him into the dread. 
There's a lot of pieces of fluff gw has put into codexes, books etc. That has to be there for a reason. All I can gather is that some heavy shit is going to go down in the imperium, and I for one, am gonna sit back and enjoy the ride!


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> IF the golden throne does happen to fail and the emperor does die and he happens to be reborn and unites humanity bla bla bla then i gaurentee you that the forces of chaos will most definately be united and saunter out of the eye in one huge crusade and final showdown between imperium and chaos.


that definatly be fun to watch:grin:

but if the emporer came back, wouldn't he declare all of everyone traitors, because they worship him as a god.
during the heresy that didnt seem to be the best idea. 
or did i miss something?


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

jesse said:


> that definatly be fun to watch:grin:
> 
> but if the emporer came back, wouldn't he declare all of everyone traitors, because they worship him as a god.
> during the heresy that didnt seem to be the best idea.
> or did i miss something?


I thought that space marines did'nt worship him as a god but venerated him as the ultimate worrior and try to emulate him in there own deeds as soliders, i have a funny feeling that the apocalypse game has been brought in to help us play out the upcoming events that GW has been planning for some time.
think about it, with the apocalypse games we now have titans on the feild ( we had them before but not on this scale  ) my feeling is that chaos will attack terra in some attempte to stop the emporer's return, Abbadon is rumered to be a clone of Horus so perhaps there will be another show down some how, plus with the possability that there will be some very powerful caricures returning to the game it wood also be a way for GW to clear out or reshape some of the other races after an apocalypse in the 40k universe.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

well the space marines venerate him like a god, but what about you know the imperial church? 
bye bye witch and daemon hunters:shok:


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

The whole system has been screwed up, Before the horus heresy, the emperor executed anyone who worshipped him and I think there was a task force that rooted out cults that worshipped him. Now what's he gonna think has happened to humanity?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

jesse said:


> well the space marines venerate him like a god,


Most marines actually worship the Emperor not so much as a god, but as the greatest ever Human, and as the father of their Primarchs, and ultimately as the creator of all marines.

The whole Ecslesearchy(sic) might have a hard time though. Then again maybe 10 millenia contemplating the Warp might have changed his attitude.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

From all this I always felt the emperor was an Modest kinda bloke, I really don't know how he is going to react to seeing crazy beard toting men running around doomsaying cos "the emperor spoke to me in a dream" the inquisitors, imperial generals etc. who destroy whole star systems and generally act like twazzocks in his name. I personally think the only people who will get out unscathed will be the space marines and the humble guardsman.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

thats what i was thinking, but don't most guardsmen worship the emporer?

(this is kinda of subject, but what happened to the sisters of silence?)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, I always think guardsmen, civilians and all the other poor human beings don't really worship the emperor, they just do it out of fear.
Maybe being a guard player myself, it's just too disturbing an image to think of the emperor killing guardsmen......


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

who knows?
but in most of the books ive read the imperial citizens are pretty hellbent on worshiping the emporer as a god. or some thing that comes along that appears better.

and as a chaos player its really easy to imagine the emporer killing me:grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I finished reading Collected Visions last night- apparently the Golden Throne isn't a life support machine for the Emperor *ducks as crap is thrown at him*

But instead a machine built in order for the Emp to maintain his psychic field over the human web way tunnel that was created to link into the Eldar/Old Ones web way. Of course when Magnus went crazy bug eyed with his warning it disrupted the shielding preventing the warp from leaking into the human web way and so the Emp now fulfils 2 jobs on the Throne.

One; he sort of guides the Astromonicon (sp?) though apparently that's his lesser purpose as the psychic output neede for that by the Emp personally is minimal.
Two; the biggee- the portal/doorway behind the Golden Throne is the entrance to the human web way that's been overrun with daemons, if the Emp's concentration falters for a moment then a permanent doorway between the warp and Terra could be opened up, as it's only the Emp's powers keeping the portal psychically shut.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

damn, tough job


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

magnus was originally destined for yhe golden throne, but hen he went traitor


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah, once he sent the message that disrupted the Emp's psychic shielding the Emperor sent Russ to bring Magnus back to the Imperial Palace.

What neither Russ nor Magnus knew was that once Magnus was brought back he was to be installed in the Golden Throne for all eternity- ouch.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

what do you think wouldve happened with that scenario?
i mean with the emporer and all?


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

I would kill off the emperor (maybe abbaddon or something succeeds) and then the imperium would be backed off down to the solar system and then a new emeperor, not the current one, a completly new one, comes to save the imperium and takes back the imperium. However he fails and is converted to chaos because he simply isnt as powerful as the true emperor. Then the imperium, as strong as it is goes through another dark age, leaving it to a twisted ending.

I am certain this would not happen as it is merely my idea of what would be cool and make room for more fluff (so they can truley clean the slate of all the loose ends of fluff), have a new set of heroes, kill off a race and add some new ones, give the spacemarines a new look and what not.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't think that would happen either, though it does sound cool. To answer Jeeses question, if magnus got into the throne then we'd all be pretty f*cked, a chaos worshipper controling a phsycic doorway into chaos? 
I'm getting the hell outta here!


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

ok
i've just started to read the horus heresy ( dont say anything, i've not played the game for years and wanted to refresh my self seeing as i'm starting to build my titan force.) and i realy do think that the emporer has been on the end of a very clever trap! think of it like this if you were chaos how would you pindown or entrap your greatest enemy? if you cannot kill it, imprison it! they manipulated Horus into joining chaos who just happened to be the emporers golden boy and eventauly make the to fight it out, even if the emporer did not get killed they still get the emporer locked up in the golden throne, trapping him. all they would have needed were afew high level big wigs under there control and hay prestow,job done!
now, if as i've said before that the problems with the throne are not that the throne is going to let the emporer die but that it cannot hold his power any more then i think we are in for one hell of a fight, the astrties all join the emporer and some of the imperial gaurd and cleanse the empire of any/every traitore they can get there hands on!


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

all of this emperor talk makes my head hurt!:headbutt:


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

it was only because russ attacked magnus that he turned to chaos, from magnus's point of view, him siding with the daemon in is mind was just supposed to help him keep his fellow marines alive.
it was only after he accepted the daemon's help that he realised it was mistake and by then it was too late... so technically we can all blame Russ for his turn to chaos (yeah space wolves for helping chaos)


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

All I know, (hope is probably a better word) that it might/will/should/ result in a huge daemonic incursion. Who doen't like a good daemonic incursion to liven things up a bit? 

Seriously, if the empror was to die, or Terra be taken by chaos etc. Where would the imperium go from there?


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

well if the emp died and someone was to take his place and he fell to chaos, the imperium would fall in upon itself.
remember what the cabal told alpharius in legon?
or at least i think that would happen


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I personally, think the emperor will mysteriously die/dissapear/explode/implode and there'll be another civil war. Then, a daemonic incursion.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

that would be cool.
but a battle would be better


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

hey, a civil war and a daemonic incursion is better then any fight, with my idea, you get two fights, one with brother fighting against brother and the other featuring humanity having to unite under a common banner to defend against the gribbly daemons! Vote WIDS for president!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey it could happen, we got the Black Legion and Abbadon from the huge campaigns GW has done, but alot of the Primarchs are dead are they not? Russ is no where around, Guilliman is gone. The only reason Angron is around is because he was highly exalted by Khorne and is a daemon prince... Bring on the Primarchs, and bring on the Emperor, Horus too shall be reborn and he will set the galaxy right by finally getting rid of that rotting corpse hooked up to the throne...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> hey it could happen, we got the Black Legion and Abbadon from the huge campaigns GW has done, but alot of the Primarchs are dead are they not? Russ is no where around, Guilliman is gone. The only reason Angron is around is because he was highly exalted by Khorne and is a daemon prince... Bring on the Primarchs, and bring on the Emperor, Horus too shall be reborn and he will set the galaxy right by finally getting rid of that rotting corpse hooked up to the throne...


Burn in hell heretic! all who do not place their faith in the almighty emperor shall be cast down!

insane beard toting preacher mode off, I feel the story is gonna get really epic, the only thing is that it can't end. There's no chance of a ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny 



 (just had to add that in) because then either the imperium or chaos would be wiped out, and what would all the chaos/imperium players do then? unless gw went outta business. (god forbid)
That's why developing a story is so hard.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

Bring on the Primarchs, and bring on the Emperor, Horus too shall be reborn and he will set the galaxy right by finally getting rid of that rotting corpse hooked up to the throne..

ok this could work, we know that Horus is dead and his soul destroyed (possably )in the fight with the Emporer, but after his body taken away by the space marrines believeing that horus might not be dead, only to have Abbadon destroy what was left and take Horuses Power Claw for himself, now remember that Abbadon was also known as one of "the sons of Horus":crazy: due to there similarites, what if ( as many suspect ) that there were/are clones of Horus and that Horuses soul was not destroyed. ( This next part might sound a little far feched but biar with me, you'll understand what i'm trying to get accross i promis ) If there are clones i.e Abbadon perhaps as a clone Horus and Abbadon some how shair the same soul! there for if one still lives the true soul of Horus might not have been completly destroyed! now add this to my preivius thoughts on the emporer and you could get one hell of a rematch in the making. what do you think?:read::russianroulette:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Abbadon was a "son of Horus" because that's what the Luna Wolves were renamed. Though I did read some where that Abbadon might be a clone of Horus, so it's plausable.. definately interesting stuff, so long as the rotting piece of flesh is destroyed.. I mean c'mon most of us in the US remember Terri Shaivo, and the battle to pull the plug on her, why not show the Emp some mercy LOL


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

they should make an ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny specifically for 40k


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the emperor will stay in his throne and they will fix it somehow (t=Necron tech or something).
I do think they will do something desprate in case it all goes to hell, like cloning the emperor. This would make a great nemesis against abadonn en would change the current the 40K universe is in.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

that would be an epic battle, but isnt abaddon a clone "son"?
could they really clone him to his former glory, or would it be like abaddon?
short and more cuddly?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

jesse said:


> that would be an epic battle, but isnt abaddon a clone "son"?
> could they really clone him to his former glory, or would it be like abaddon?
> short and more cuddly?


hahah short and cuddly, man they need to redo that fig... he's smaller than the newer plastic termies LOL


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT SPOILER ALERT














now i havent read mechanicum in full but i do know a little of whats mentioned in it. so if you havent read it yet and dont want any spoilers dont read anymore.
right here goes, i think ive gave enough warnings. there is mention of a second throne on mars and it could be quite possible to transfer the emperor into that one or maybe they could study this one and come up with a solution. we know that the golden throne cant be fixed just because the bloody mechanicum are blatant retards with tech. with all that knowledge at their disposel and they cant even invent new stuff or fix old stuff properly, WTF. 
anyway all these revelations coming out with the HH novels i can see stuff tying in with the 40k universe totally differently than what everyone thinks is happening and things will just be spun on their head again.


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

i heard somewhere if emp died and mankind fell, then a new chaos god would be created, like the eldar


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, and really really pointy!
ouch


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Hoping it hasn't been said before but the 41st millennia would be 39,000-39,999.

Also I have read theories that the Emperor was reborn shortly after he was interred in the Golden Throne and that he was around even back during Fantasy.... Who cares? I think they have even skirted away from having him in any of the HH books cause he is to much of a mythic.


----------



## GundamMerc (Sep 24, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> Hoping it hasn't been said before but the 41st millennia would be 39,000-39,999.


actually, a millennium would be stated as one ahead not 2,
for example 39000 would be the 40th millennium


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

ok so if the emporer does get moved from terra to mars there is still a chance that he could be killed or die in transit, again i still think that he is being kept in the throne for a reson.
After reading the first to part of the Horus Heresy, i'm realy starting to get the imprestion that there is going to be one hello of a twist to this story, think of it like this, if you were the powers of chaos and you new that the emporer was a real and serius theat to you, how would you go about stopping him!? if you were in a position were you did not have to enter a direct confruntation with him how would you get him out of the way?
They used Horus as a tool in order to do one of to things, eaither A) Kill him and take over the human empirer with horus as the new emporer or B) inflict enough damage to him that he would be confined to the throne in order to keep him alive, i think that as well as taking over and corupting Horus that they were also working back on terra before the emporer returned in case he was not killed, by controling parts of the high council they could dictate what happened to the emporer when he was placed into the throne. if this is the case they would have been able to keep him alive and prevent him from dieing and being reborn even more powerfull than he already is. :read:
again if this is the case then the problems with the throne might not be that they cannot fix whatever is broken but that the emporer is finaly braking free.
:santa::gimmefive::santa:


UPDATE:

I've just got a message from "Anubisblade", i asked him before were he had heard that the golden throne was in fact some super hevy TITAN as i'm planning on building a titan force, he has told me that the golden throne was "supposedly 1 of 5 ever built, 2 destroyed durring the heresy 1 lost in the warp 1 on mars and the golden throne itself " these things are massive about twice the size of an emperitor class, if this is true then this would be one hell of a twist for the story line. if the emporer is moved to another throne on mars and it is fully functional then he wood in essence have a new body! imagen the emporer as some super hevy titan! that wood also tye into the apocalypse games ( although building a 12 feet tall titan wood be mad, any any one who has read my page about the titans i'm planning to build will already think i'm nuts but i wont be building this thing! )
Also this information wood also allow chaos to have there own titan of this class seeing as there is one lost in the warp, imagen if Abbadon got hold of that, or if they brought horus back in the same way the emporer is, by being put inside a titan!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

GundamMerc said:


> actually, a millennium would be stated as one ahead not 2,
> for example 39000 would be the 40th millennium


Wow. in trying to be clever I slipped up on that. I feel stupid now. xD


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

The chances of the golden throne breaking is about the same as an official 40k movie ever coming out.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Ive read the mechanicum and i dont recall a golden throne being mentioned on mars, if your thinking of the seat where the psycic Joah or John or something sat then youve got it wrong, thats not a golden throne, thats a machine that need psykers to power it and it can open a rift into the warp or something...


----------



## Arkaos (Nov 27, 2008)

ZARDRA said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I've just got a message from "Anubisblade", i asked him before were he had heard that the golden throne was in fact some super hevy TITAN as i'm planning on building a titan force, he has told me that the golden throne was "supposedly 1 of 5 ever built, 2 destroyed durring the heresy 1 lost in the warp 1 on mars and the golden throne itself " these things are massive about twice the size of an emperitor class, if this is true then this would be one hell of a twist for the story line. if the emporer is moved to another throne on mars and it is fully functional then he wood in essence have a new body! imagen the emporer as some super hevy titan! that wood also tye into the apocalypse games ( although building a 12 feet tall titan wood be mad, any any one who has read my page about the titans i'm planning to build will already think i'm nuts but i wont be building this thing! )
> Also this information wood also allow chaos to have there own titan of this class seeing as there is one lost in the warp, imagen if Abbadon got hold of that, or if they brought horus back in the same way the emporer is, by being put inside a titan!


holy mothers! :scare: what exacly would it take to take two of those things down, it would probably be easier just to destroy the planet its standing on. but could you imagine the weapons (although i guess youd be ok with titan insurance). but i do remember the 4th edition rulebook having a picture of the imperial palace being flanked by two giant machines (towards the front of the book), could they be them? btw what does it say about the void dragon and mars in mechanicum? something about the emporer battling it


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I've never heard that Titan thing before- Anubisblade is blowing smoke up your arse ZARDRA. 
(they also couldn't bring Horus back, he's gone completely- there's NOTHING to bring back)
There is a giant Titan in Mechanicum, far bigger than even an Imperator but it's got nothing to do with the Emperor- it's the 'Father' of Titans, the Titan whose designs were used to create all the lesser Titans.


Those 2 Titan's flanking the entrance to the inner sanctum of the Imperial Palace are just that- Titan's, part of the guard protecting Him on Earth.

@Ferrus Manus- actually that thing in Mechanicum might be the 1st Golden Throne;
it's golden
it's a throne
it need a vast amount of psychic power to use
it's used for controlling warp rifts (which if you've read Collected Visions is the main purpose of the Golden Throne)


----------



## Semaj (Oct 14, 2008)

and If the emporor dies and the Warp gate behind him opens.... Not deamons But thousands of traped squats will emerge. ANGRY FOR BEING TRAPED BY THE HORRIBLE MEAN SQUAT HATING EMPOROR! XD

But if the emporor did die and the gate were to open Earth would be over run with daemons (seems like everyone is in agreance with that) The astronomicon wich is as storng as it is beacuse of his massive psycic presence would be dramaticly shortend and go out for awhile (as Im sure the psycic backlash of such a powerful being would kill all psykers in a radious of a few systems) And the black ships would have to go find more psykers to power the astronomicon on the demon infested terra. Beacuse of the lack of the astronomicon Warp travel would be impossible as there would be no reference point to navigate with in the warp and ships could end up on the other side of the galaxy from trying to jump to the next system.The Imperium would be overrun with chaos. Space marine held planets would be final bastions against the forces of chaos and slowly be over run. xenos races ie eldar tau ext. would have more chaos than they would know what to do with. Tyranid would keep on trucking. they dont care as long as its edible. Necrons would do a mad scramble to push back chaos and probably errect more of those pillar things like on cadia. 

Theory that the emporor would come back= Never.

he would either go kill himself beacuse of the conditions Or he would Unite the imperial forces and wipe the universe clean. GW would be putting a bullet in their head by doing this as it would kinda make the models they sell for the TT not valid races anymore as they were killed off. TO date GW has killed ONE race off so far and that was the space dwarves (squats) reasons being that they wanted to seperate the fantasy game from the 40K universe.


To sum this all up shortly. GW can not Actually do anyting to the Emporor. as it would FUCK them royaly busness wise. A dead emporor = gone empire and no more money there. a live emporor = dead aliens and no money there.


----------



## Semaj (Oct 14, 2008)

Now Primarchs Could possibly come back for Appoc to match deamon prince primarchs\star gods It would generate money for GW and thus be business smart.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

"i can't rember where i seen it posted or stated that the GT was a titan but in the size catagory a warlord is about 3 feet tall and an emperitor class would be 6 feet so the GT version (supposedly 1 of 5 ever built 2 destroyed durring the heresy 1 lost in the warp 1 on mars and the GT itself) should be about 12 feet tall. the description of it if i rember right is each foot had 12 heavy bolters and 12 heavy flamers that fired where it was gonna step down at to clear the area for the foot to rest properly. the arms were a giant housing with 2 vulcan mega bolters and a tri-lance in each arm housing (in game terms 120 in. s D ap 1 10" ord per shot fired heavy 1 coaxieal). the shoulders were aremed with 8 earth shaker cannons 4 on each shoulder all independant of each other. the head boasted a plasma blast cannon in the mouth and smaller versions of the lance in the eyes. the look is similar to a warlord titan exept instead of a boxy hunchback look it had a castle on it's back and housed some 2k guardsmen for defences. if you can find some old pics of the epic titans from covers of the boxes ya may get lucky and see something similar to the GT titan idea. from my understanding they never made a model for it cause it would be way too over ballanced. would be like 14 armor all over with 2 to 5 structure points per location so a leg alone would be 6 to 15 structure alone just to take out it's structure points and it still had void shields for dealing with planetary assaults from space. hopw this gives ya some idea of how massive this thing is if my memory serves me right but i know i havn't seen or heard anything about it in many years (probably late 80's to early 90's and at that time i was rather gimpy on my fluff so it may be totally wrong)"

What is above is what i reseved from anubis blade, weather its true or not well who knows for sure???
as for the primarchs returning it wood make a hell of alot more sense that killing the emporer, nut unless they some how bring him back in some way.:shok:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> @Ferrus Manus- actually that thing in Mechanicum might be the 1st Golden Throne;
> it's golden
> it's a throne
> it need a vast amount of psychic power to use
> it's used for controlling warp rifts (which if you've read Collected Visions is the main purpose of the Golden Throne)


But wasnt that thing built by Dalia and the 4 other adpets? as I remember the story, there was a machine drawn by someone smart Adept of Mars but he could never make it, then Dalia made it. If it was a Golden Throne then wouldnt it have been desgined by the Emperor and created by the Emperor but not by some oil-leaking adepts? 

--Edit--

and im pretty sure it couldnt have been the first golden throne because they made it close to when the heresy began, they also used power from the Astromonicum? (the navigator thing) and the Golden Throne was already built by the emperor before them.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> But wasnt that thing built by Dalia and the 4 other adpets? as I remember the story, there was a machine drawn by someone smart Adept of Mars but he could never make it, then Dalia made it. If it was a Golden Throne then wouldnt it have been desgined by the Emperor and created by the Emperor but not by some oil-leaking adepts?
> 
> --Edit--
> 
> and im pretty sure it couldnt have been the first golden throne because they made it close to when the heresy began, they also used power from the Astromonicum? (the navigator thing) and the Golden Throne was already built by the emperor before them.



all very good points, which might not have been made apparent to the writer. regarding it's description though, I still think its a strong contender for the Golden Throne or at least the Mars equivalent (whose to say that the EMP hadn't already made his own and this was a version made from plans discovered by the Adept in Mechanicum, not realising this device already exsisted?)


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ardias26 said:


> The chances of the golden throne breaking is about the same as an official 40k movie ever coming out.


you do know there is actually talk about a 40k movie coming out!!!

but dont u think that wud be great or not.


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ferrus Manus said:


> Ive read the mechanicum and i dont recall a golden throne being mentioned on mars, if your thinking of the seat where the psycic Joah or John or something sat then youve got it wrong, thats not a golden throne, thats a machine that need psykers to power it and it can open a rift into the warp or something...


duh!! that is what the golden throne originally was what happens is that they sacrifice psykers to keep him alive.(and did you know that the emporere was a special few of a kind super powerful psyker)
but it was orginally built to give mankind a sort of teleportation device (like the eldar webway)but neededd a strong force to keep it both open and to stop chaos coming through. if you have read the horus heresy novels you wud know all this.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*ding* wrong warmaster isaan, despite you calling Ferrus Manus the idiot it is in fact you who is mentally deficient.

NO where in the HH novels does it discuss the golden throne outside of Mechanicum (and even then that's just a theory), Collected Visions goes into depth about the Golden Throne and it's reason for exisiting- it's there to keep the psychic shield on the human web way intact, nothing to do with a teleportation device.

Enjoy your prize for being the most ignorant, rudest person on Heresy...


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

They could easily make money off the emperors return. It would allow Abbadon to be ascended to daemonhood and lead the daemon primarchs out of the eye of terror. Then in resopse some of the emps finest primarchs could return. The dark eldar could join with slaneesh and fulgrim. Because the emp them has to focus his forces on stopping the spread of the CSM's the tyrannids could advance further into the galaxy and the increase in their forces would allow the creation of some ace new models. The tau could gain territory build huge mech suitsto give them power to rival the primarchs. The weaked empire would then be torn into by the orc forces. Because the dark eldars power would be increased by their chaos buddies the eldar would then throw everything they had at the DE. All the death causes huge warp storms then chaos daemons run riot. The necrons then could conveinently reawken in mass including several c'tan and the void dragon could start kicking off. Ultimatly they could use the emps return to create a huge war between everyone and really kick up a shitstorm for the emp preventing him from just killing everyone with ease. It would put a hell of a lot of energy into the game, change the powerbalance and could spawn some amazing player made campaigns with primarchs clashing. And it would in my mind be great to start moving the story along with a huge push. I think it would actually do the game good. But thats just my opinion so tear it to shreads if u want to.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

All I need to reserect the emp is his brain and upper spinal courd

Glory to the 11th legion!


----------



## warmaster isaan (Sep 18, 2008)

who is the void dragon and what does he actually do??


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Little is known if this is truly a C'tan, if anything substantial at all, although dark technology, machines or knowledge seem like potential speculation. It is arguably the most powerful C'tan, particularly after the banishment of the Nightbringer's "scythe" to the Warp by the Old Ones/Eldar, although The Nightbringer seems to have had a much nore sinister effect on the galaxy as a whole. The Void Dragon is widely whispered to be slumbering somewhere, in some form, beneath the surface of Mars. If what the Adeptus Mechanicus worships is truly this sinister xeno god, there is no telling what the ramifications of this discovery could be. While speculation at best, the Necron's Codex lends significant credence to the idea that the Void Dragon is on Mars (likely in the Noctis Labrynthus). The Codex mentions the suicide rush by 5 Shroud-class light cruisers that succeeded in penetrating the defenses of Mars and then landing on the planet near said location. In addition, a small inset story in the Codex mentions that Warmaster Abaddon and one of his lieutenants have discovered, through the spirits of the Warp, that there is a "New Kind of Death" walking Mars. While the article does not mention the Void Dragon by name, it is pertinent given the fact that it provides signifcant evidence as to the possible location of one of the final two sleeping C'tan. 

note- this is taken straight from 40k wiki


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Zondarian said:


> Little is known if this is truly a C'tan, if anything substantial at all, although dark technology, machines or knowledge seem like potential speculation. It is arguably the most powerful C'tan, particularly after the banishment of the Nightbringer's "scythe" to the Warp by the Old Ones/Eldar, although The Nightbringer seems to have had a much nore sinister effect on the galaxy as a whole. The Void Dragon is widely whispered to be slumbering somewhere, in some form, beneath the surface of Mars. If what the Adeptus Mechanicus worships is truly this sinister xeno god, there is no telling what the ramifications of this discovery could be. While speculation at best, the Necron's Codex lends significant credence to the idea that the Void Dragon is on Mars (likely in the Noctis Labrynthus). The Codex mentions the suicide rush by 5 Shroud-class light cruisers that succeeded in penetrating the defenses of Mars and then landing on the planet near said location. In addition, a small inset story in the Codex mentions that Warmaster Abaddon and one of his lieutenants have discovered, through the spirits of the Warp, that there is a "New Kind of Death" walking Mars. While the article does not mention the Void Dragon by name, it is pertinent given the fact that it provides signifcant evidence as to the possible location of one of the final two sleeping C'tan.
> 
> note- this is taken straight from 40k wiki


Damn, you beat me to it.


----------

